# new scirocco pic post!



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

everyone looking into please post pics of sciroccos!
i want more traffic here!!
post every pic you find, i loved the pics ekkoy made for 1,3LG60!
i´ll start
scirocco r
















































first
!


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

hot ****!


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

cant see pics


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (nh9095)*

Since I couldn't find a proper picture of it.
You want the "R" rims in black:


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*









Hot!


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

ekkoj have made lots of pictures of my "roc" and some others.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *otti* »_ i loved the pics ekkoy made for 1,3LG60!


haha i had to quote myself...


----------



## Eric Grispen (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pic's of my Blue Scirocco R*

My baby was delivered to me this week.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*












































_Modified by otti at 10:16 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

When I first saw this scirocco, I was not impressed at all. But now, as I check out these photos, I kinda realize that this is one abd ass hatch!


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ObsessedVWOwner)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BartVW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOVED (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *otti* »_










that set up is great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*












































_Modified by otti at 9:27 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

come on guys, post some pictures!!


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: new scirocco pic post! (otti)*


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SailexGti.hk (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

My car


















_Modified by SailexGti.hk at 7:19 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

where is actually the old pic-thread???

_Quote, originally posted by *otti* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *otti* »_









pleeeease!
more pictures!



_Modified by BEAThoven at 3:39 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

very hot


----------



## Eric Grispen (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: (nh9095)*

Some pic's of my black beauty























]


----------



## RidgeRoamin (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (Eric Grispen)*

This is better than porn


----------



## jaded_G60 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (RidgeRoamin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RidgeRoamin* »_This is better than porn









I Agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (jaded_G60)*


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 


This is gorgeous! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## colblooded (Nov 28, 2009)

I hate this car. It haunts my every waking hour, and cameos in every nightmare. Why, God, why? Why did you create such a machine just to torture us on this side of the pond?!?


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

belive me t tortures me on this side of the pond as well, i just simply cant afford it...
less talk more pics!!


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: new scirocco pic post! (otti)*

What does VW call that new green?
I'm really diggin it.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*








this thread.


----------



## HKB5Variant (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## HKB5Variant (Jul 9, 2002)

DBR007 said:


> What does VW call that new green?
> I'm really diggin it.


My car is in Viper Green. But I think it is not new color, same green as in the classic 1st Scirocco.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

I am tired of looking at photos... I want to drive/own one... and no, not moving to Europe....

Anyway, thank you for sharing!


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

I wish these were for sale in the US


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

x2


----------



## Andy947 (Aug 12, 2005)

My new one just of the transporter awaiting collection


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

HKB5Variant said:


> My car is in Viper Green. But I think it is not new color, same green as in the classic 1st Scirocco.


Yes, that is correct my neighbor had a 1978 in same color.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

otti said:


>


I can't spot the Scirocco! 

Good times, otti.


----------



## pheatton (Jul 19, 2004)

KaldBlod said:


> ekkoj have made lots of pictures of my "roc" and some others.



Please say there are high rez versions of these!!


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

I opted for the 19" motosport wheels from teh scirocco accessories list. Also have replaced the stock rear bumper with the R-line. On H&R springs.


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

nice Cars been told they look Better in Person
still think Volkswagen missed the Boat on Styling:banghead:


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Mar 5, 2010)

Andy947 said:


> My new one just of the transporter awaiting collection



WTF is wrong with you? it's not lowered yet? EPIC FAIL. :laugh::beer:


----------



## Jubi GTI (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Wiredin (Apr 12, 2010)

Eric Grispen said:


> My baby was delivered to me this week.



where do i get one?!


----------



## vdub4lyf (May 17, 2009)

DBR007 said:


> What does VW call that new green?
> I'm really diggin it.


 I believe that the old scirocco color looks exactly like it, it's called "cedar green metallic" color code; LK6Y


----------



## cottntail (Nov 22, 2009)

i want one soooooo bad! :banghead:


----------



## Jubi GTI (Apr 3, 2010)

vdub4lyf said:


> I believe that the old scirocco color looks exactly like it, it's called "cedar green metallic" color code; LK6Y


 The name in germany is "Viperngrün Metallic"


----------



## falconeight (Oct 29, 2007)

Best looking car for under $40,000


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Here's a few of ours for good measure. It went through quite a few changes.









































































In Vegas for SEMA


----------

